# Brock Lesner Big Game Poaching?



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesting.

http://thebiglead.com/index.php/201...harged-with-canadian-deer-hunting-violations/


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, kinda sucks since he is such a big name in the UFC. To have him represent hunting to the MMA crowd is a bit of a downer. 

As far as him winning his fight on the 30th, I think the Reem will take care of him.


----------

